# Best <$350 compound bow for beginner



## txmouse123 (Jul 26, 2008)

The mathews drenalin is a great bow and can be found here in the classifieds in your price range with accessories. It is a very smooth drawing bow and good brace height that is very forgiving......


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

you will get a mixed bag here. go shoot a bunch of bows and look on the classifieds on here and find the deal for the bow you enjoyed shooting the most.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, ill check out the Matthews drenalin

I have been looking through the classifieds.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I would not buy a new bow. You can get a good used bow in the classifieds much cheaper


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 22, 2012)

I read that it is unwise to buy a used bow. What is the consensus on this from the experienced shooters here?


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Heisenberg said:


> I read that it is unwise to buy a used bow. What is the consensus on this from the experienced shooters here?


id say that the person who made that statement had a bad experience buying used. there are 1,000's of buyers who have bought used with no issues.


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

Definetly check out used bows on here, you will get way more bow for your money. Any new bow for under 350 is not going to be very good. Mathews and hoyts are always solid bows and you can find one a few years old in that price range


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

As a beginner I'd say you would be better off with a new bow that has plenty of adjustment on the draw length.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 22, 2012)

I like the idea of buying used and getting a pretty decent bow for a good price, but as i stated, I am a newbie and will not be entering any competitions any time soon. 
Ill just be shooting a few times a week in the evenings at 20-50 yds. 

Also, is there some type of search function in the classifieds to sort by price. I do not know every model by every brand of bow and its
hard to estimate the price based on the thread title.


----------



## joey23lj (Aug 17, 2011)

I just bought a mathews DXT for 350 from a guy on here. Its in perfect condition. He also packed it very very nice. Theres not a stratch on the bow at all. I wouldnt listen to what people say about buying a used bow. Just make sure you communicate well with them. You can find a 2009 model bow for 350 easy. Fun and expensive hobby though get out the check book lol


----------



## DKennedy951 (Jun 23, 2012)

Take a look at the Mission by Matthews line of bows for your price of bow only. There is nothing wrong with buying a used bow if you know what you are getting.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah your right, Im sure 99.9% of the guys/girls selling on here are not trying to swindle anyone. Im still looking through the classifieds. 

I race nitro RC cars so i know all about an expensive hobby ha. It adds up quick!


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks suggesting the Mission line of bows. Had not previously heard of them but i know Mathews is a top of the line company.
Im sure Mission is as high quality.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

youve already picked it out the stinger is a great choice


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 22, 2012)

Im about 90% sure i will go with the Stinger. Ive read nothing but good things about it as an entry and intermediate level bow. 

...now for the sight, rest, etc. ..
Do you guys know any gems of online stores where i can look for accesories?


----------



## followthrough (Jan 24, 2011)

buy the sights and rest etc here for half the price of new


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Try and shoot different bows before you buy. Unfortunately, many new shooters will over-buy on a new bow. There are many folks on here that will bash a bow because it is not what they shoot. Don't listen to them. Make your choice by shooting different bows. I shoot Bowtech. For the previous 22 years, I shot Hoyts. Why? Because the bow line felt best to me. There is no one perfect bow. However, there is a best choice for you out there. Don't rush. Take our time and learn as you go. Ask guys why they shoot their particular bow. Also, learn from the mistakes of others. What regrets do others have with their current bow choice.
Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help Bill. I do plan on learning as much as I can before I make a decision.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I read that it is unwise to buy a used bow. What is the consensus on this from the experienced shooters here?


I've purchased two used bows from here and couldn't be happier. The stories you here are few by comparison.

feedback is one thing to look at but I generally look at the posts the person makes. It's real easy to determine the character of a person based on what they write....do they help out, do they offer constructive criticism or do they do they nit pick and attack. Do they argue with others? All indicators of if you can trust them.


----------



## carthiz (May 23, 2011)

If your budget is $350 and you spend that on the bow, you better learn to finger shoot from instinct! I have spent more money on "dressing" than on my bow! Unless you find an amazing deal on a complete used bow, you need to avoid all the brand hype on here and look at a complete package from a reputable shop that iwll support and tune the kit for you!


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

You can get a PSE Stinger 3G Ready to shoot(With all accessories.) For right around $350! Great bow for both beginner and all levels of archery!


----------



## jburns (Sep 10, 2010)

Heisenberg said:


> I read that it is unwise to buy a used bow. What is the consensus on this from the experienced shooters here?


I'd buy used in a heartbeat if I found the bow I was looking for at a decent price. Most companies have a great warranty and stand behind their bows and most bows really don't get shot that much. I've bought several used bows and haven't been disappointed with any of them.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Heisenberg said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Im 21 years old, have shot my dad's Mathews Solo Cam only a handful of times, and was thinking about getting into the hobby.
> The bow would be used strictly for target shooting, for now. However, the bow does not have to be specifically a target or competition shooting bow.
> ...


Hello Heisenberg:

Can you have a friend take a measurement?










Put on a shirt with buttons.
Stand up straight.

Arms horizontal...back against the wall.
Shoulders down and natural.
Arms relaxed....do not stretch sideways..

arms just like an airplane.


Bend your wrist.

Have your friend measure from the button on your shirt to the crease where your wrist bends.

What is this measurement?

Depending on your measurement...

I have some "extra bows" that may fit you.


----------



## DRFC (Sep 11, 2010)

shoot sevravl differnt bow in your price range till you find the one that feel good or comfortable and there nothing wrong with a used bow ive gotin great deals over the year on used bows... good luck and happy hunting new or used bow that is.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

DKennedy951 said:


> Take a look at the Mission by Matthews line of bows for your price of bow only. There is nothing wrong with buying a used bow if you know what you are getting.


^^^^^ this.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

look at a Bear Strike, Truth, Charge, Encounter and also check out PSE's Brute bow....that is very nice and you can find them for $350 new...


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

go used .... you can buy a 2009-2010 that was 799 new for 350. heck I have two leftys listed right now. ones is a elite and comes with life time warranty these are the best deals for someone on a budget


----------



## igottabow (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm pretty new too, just got my first bow about a month ago, the Bear Charge. The 2010 model was marked down to 320 for the rth (ready to hunt) package. Not a bad entry level bow and it comes with just about everything you need. It's been a good bow so far and I like the fact that you can adjust the draw length on these without a bow press.

One thing to keep in mind, even with the rth package deals, you still have to buy a release, and arrows, and field tips, and glue or epoxy to glue in arrow tip inserts, and you may want a tube of string wax too. (release-anywhere from 15 to 60 dollars and more for nicer ones, arrows-anywhere from 25 to 40 dollars or so per half dozen for economy ones, field tips-like 10 bucks or so, glue or epoxy- around 10 dollars, bow string wax-5 or 10 dollars)

So if the 350 is your absolute top dollar you may want to get one of the used bows on here in the 250 dollar range. The people on this forum seem ok and I'm sure someone would help you pick one that's a good deal for your money. If your budget is 350 just for the bow and you plan to spend a little more on the extras just keep in mind that even with ready to go packages you're still gonna drop another hundred or so to get shooting (or more if you need to buy a rest, sights, stabilizer, and a quiver).


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love my bear charge....


----------



## Release Me (Sep 22, 2012)

a used Hoyt


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok guys, heres an update: I DID purchase the PSE Stinger 3g with 70# limbs in Skull Works camo today. 

I also went beyond my $350 budget and bought a NAP Apache drop away rest for $52 brand new still in package on Amazon. It was $69.99 at my local archery shop.

I also bought a Trophy Ridge Pursuit single pin tool-less adjustable sight on Amazon for $61. That sight retails at $89.99. 

I already have a hand-me-down TRU Ball release, Easton aluminum 2315 arrows, and a Tru_glow peep sight.

I think i paid around $410 for bow, sight, and rest from Amazon. Cant beat that for the quality equipment I purchased.

What do you guys think? Will I have buyers remorse on any of this stuff?


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Heisenberg said:


> Thanks guys, ill check out the Matthews drenalin
> 
> I have been looking through the classifieds.


I would not get a used mathews if your just getting into archery. They are draw specific cams and going to be a pain to get a good fit.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Good Choice I also shoot a Stinger 3G and couldn't be happier with the performance for a bow in this class. To Me it shoots just a well as some flagship bows out there.


----------



## OakKing (Apr 14, 2012)

Just got my Stinger 3G yesterday. Taking it in today to get it all set up.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats guys, have fun shooting!


----------



## HOPIN4ABOAT (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought a Pearson Diamondback bare bow for 200 after tax 3 days ago. I love it so far I was shooting a PSE baby G beforehand.


----------

